# Missing K-girl



## medtran49 (Dec 14, 2018)

Anybody know if she's okay?  Hasn't visited site in over a month.  Hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2018)

I was just thinking the same thing. It's like the sun isn't quite shining lately around here.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2018)

I was thinking about her too! I bet she's on another road trip.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 14, 2018)

I miss her, too!  Hopefully, she's either real busy with her crafts or maybe out here in California visiting her mom.


----------

